# Full hd Monitor bis 100 Euro



## xeranova (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es in der Preis klasse etwas? Wichtig ist halt füll hd und gutes Bild.sollte überwiegend für zocken verwendet werden. Irgendwelche Extras brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Rollora (8. Mai 2014)

xeranova schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Preis klasse etwas? Wichtig ist halt füll hd und gutes Bild.sollte überwiegend für zocken verwendet werden. Irgendwelche Extras brauch ich nicht.


 LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: ab 1920x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

schnelle Shooter kann man mit billigen Monitoren aber nicht gut spielen, da ein sogenannter Inputlag entsteht bei den meisten

Hier bei Amazon eine Auswahl
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_nr_p_...Monitor&ie=UTF8&qid=1399544184&rnid=320046031


----------



## xeranova (8. Mai 2014)

Und ab welchem Preis geht es dann los. Meinst du mit input lag die ms Angabe ? Welche wären den zu empfehlen die nicht zu viel über den 100 Euro liegen ?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2014)

Ein guter Preis/Leistungsmonitor geht ab ca. 130-150€ los. -> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim Monitor würde ich am wenigsten Sparen. Deine Augen werden es dir danken.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du was gescheites willst, ohne Dich hinter her über den Kauf zu ärgern, dann würde ich mir den hier mal ansehen: 

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ:

AOC i2369Vwm, 23" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xeranova (8. Mai 2014)

Woran erkennt man welcher Monitor einen geringen input lag hat ? Es gibt da etliche Monitore unter 100 Euro. Und worauf muss man achten um fest zu stellen welcher gut ist und welcher nicht. Allein Probe anschauen im laden bringt es ja nicht. Spiele schon schneller shooter und teilweise sehr Farben frohe Spiele  momentan hab ich einen lg. Mit 1600er Auflösung. Und reaktionszeit von 5 ms.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2014)

> Woran erkennt man welcher Monitor einen geringen input lag hat ?


Wenn du nicht alle durchprobieren willst, dann am besten Testberichte auf PCGH, Prad.de oder TFTCentral lesen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2014)

Die empfohlenen Monitore kannst Du nahezu blind kaufen. Bei Monitoren für 100€ und darunter brauchst Du nicht mehr wählerisch sein, da setzt alleine schon der Preis die Qualitätsbeschränkungen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Mai 2014)

Würde auch den LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen. Steht direkt vor mir und ist echt gut.
Am Monitor sollte man übrigens genauso wenig sparen wie am Netzteil. Du hockst während des Arbeiten und des zocken direkt davor. Und meistens bleibt ein Monitor auch über mehrere PC-Aufrüstungen/Neukäufen bestehen.


----------



## xeranova (8. Mai 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Würde auch den LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen. Steht direkt vor mir und ist echt gut.
> Am Monitor sollte man übrigens genauso wenig sparen wie am Netzteil. Du hockst während des Arbeiten und des zocken direkt davor. Und meistens bleibt ein Monitor auch über mehrere PC-Aufrüstungen/Neukäufen bestehen.



Das schon. Aber jeder schaut auch auf das liebe Geld  und wenn es gute in dem von mir vorgestellten Bereich gäbe wäre es ja super. Da der letzte Monitor kauf schon lange her ist dachte ich die hätten sich so gut entwickelt das man auch in dem Budget was findet. Aber Schrott will ich mir nicht zulegen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2014)

Das günstigste empfehlenswerte wäre der LG 22EA63V für 115€


----------



## xeranova (8. Mai 2014)

Was macht den ein guter Monitor aus. Welchen Input lag darf er den Max haben ?in der neuen pc Games Ausgabe ist in benq empfohlen worden der hätte 9 ms Input lag. Und würde so laut denen gut sein.


----------



## ArmageddonTV (8. Mai 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Monitor in dem Preisbereich 100 Euro +-20 Euro, ich würde ihn auch eher zum spielen benutzen da mein aktueller mir ein wenig zu groß ist (27"), der große würde dann zum Multimedia Monitor mutieren. ;D
Hat denn jemand hier einen gebrauchten Monitor um die 24" den er günstig abzugeben hätte?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2014)

Hier findest Du alle gesuchten Informationen:

PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die aktuelle Pcgh gelesen hast, weisst du ja was du für ca.100 Euro kriegst.
Ich würde da aber noch was drauflegen und den LG IPS235P holen.
Jeder hat ihn empfohlen, einfach weil er in der Preisklasse der Beste ist.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Mai 2014)

> Was macht den ein guter Monitor aus. Welchen Input lag darf er den Max  haben ?in der neuen pc Games Ausgabe ist in benq empfohlen worden der  hätte 9 ms Input lag. Und würde so laut denen gut sein.


Bei einem Monitor gibt es viele Dinge die man beachten muss. Das fängt beim Panel an, und hört bei den Einstellungen auf. 
Lies dich am besten mal mit unserem FAQ in das ganze ein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. Mai 2014)

Ein halbwegs guter Monitor liegt zwischen 200-300€ für ein 24 Zoll Modell. Akzeptable Monitore für geringe Ansprüche zwischen 130 und 200€. Schrott = alles darunter.


----------



## xeranova (11. Mai 2014)

Display von Samsung: S24C300B | Samsung - GALERIE

was haltet ihr von diesem Monitor. laut prad.de wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab soll der auch ganz gut sein

und welche Panel art liefert die schnelleren bilder eigentlich doch tn Panels oder? gegenüber den e-ips


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2014)

Also ich sehe keinen Test zu dem Monitor bei Prad.


----------

